# Running router without sub base?



## ross.anderson (Dec 27, 2008)

I had made my own sub base to accomodate larger bits. I've run into an issue where I need the base of the router to be as short as possible and the sub base to not protrude from the base. Seems like the easiest way to do this is to remove the sub base. Just want to confirm that this won't present a safety issue. I can't see any reason why it would. My impression of the sub base is its to smoothly glide across wood. I can live without that feature for this situation...

Any input would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

I'd say it probably depends on the operation and the bit you are using. But, I'd be concerned that any snags or hesitation in the glide of the router across the work might result in unpredictable behavior and potential safety concerns. 

Sorta like cutting boards on a table saw without the table, or thwacking a sleeping alligator on the nose.


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

*Hello*

Hello Ross, I don't believe that it should be run without the sub base unless you have something holding it besides your hands. Anything can surprise you if you are in anyway a little worried, and it could break the bit off when it hits something, and that could be you :'eek: not a PLEASANT THOUGHT!! now if you have it held rigidly, it should work.


----------



## ross.anderson (Dec 27, 2008)

I survived! Running without the sub base really didn't feel any different than normal other than actually being able to clearly see the bit spinning.

I was just using a roundover bit with a bearing on it (and I still had the base on, just not the bottom plate). I figure there wasn't much that could go wrong that couldn't go wrong without the subbase as the base held it level and the bearing prevented it from cutting too deep and getting into any trouble that way...


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

True the base plate allows the router to slide smoothly over your stock, however one very good reason to keep the base plate on is splintering. The base is a cast material with buttresses running up to and surrounding drilled passages splintering material could jamb up against one and prevent the router from following its intended course possibly wrecking a project.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ross

I have done it time or two, and it's fine,,the base plate helps keep the router flat to the work or to say at a 90deg. the surface , it's best to have it in place BUT it will do a fine job without it in place..just don't let it tip to one side or the other  the bit may jam or dig in and can pull it out of your hands.. now if it's in a router table it's no big deal at all.. 


=======








ross.anderson said:


> I had made my own sub base to accomodate larger bits. I've run into an issue where I need the base of the router to be as short as possible and the sub base to not protrude from the base. Seems like the easiest way to do this is to remove the sub base. Just want to confirm that this won't present a safety issue. I can't see any reason why it would. My impression of the sub base is its to smoothly glide across wood. I can live without that feature for this situation...
> 
> Any input would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## Barry99 (Feb 10, 2009)

I understand that without the sub base attached, you run the risk of marking your material {instead of haveing smoth plastic you have cast iron/metal etc.)


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

That is true Barry, but this was for a specific job, most likely to save the cost of a longer bit.

Howard, the question is about removing the sub base plate, the usually black plastic disk. Nobody in their right mind would try routing without a fixed or plunge base attached to the motor.


----------

